# Snow peas



## chefgirlardee (Jan 8, 2006)

Anyone with ideas on cooking snow peas?


----------



## amber (Jan 8, 2006)

http://recipes.epicurean.com/asc_results.jsp?ingredients=Snow+Pea 

These recipes sound good.


----------



## chefgirlardee (Jan 8, 2006)

Sounds great.  Thank you!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Chefgirl, a big welcome to DC!!!

I just adore snow peas! They are so awsome on their own, or lightly steamed and drizzled with just a hint of soy sauce and honey, or tossed with some sauteed garlic and fresh mint. The recipe below is one of my favourite TNTs, it's great along side burgers or on its own as a light lunch.


*Snow Pea and Bell Pepper Cole Slaw * 

 2 large carrots, peeled and shredded 

 1 large bell pepper (your choice of colour), washed and chopped into little cubes or thin strips 

 1 large head of Napa cabbage (or similar type of cabbage) cleaned and shredded 

 4 sprigs of green onions (scallions) or equal amount of chives, rinsed and finely chopped 

 4-5 tbsp of olive oil or vegetable oil 

 1 tsp of freshly grated orange peel or 1 tsp of orange extract 

 4 tbsp of crème fraîche or 3 tbsp of cream cheese mixed and combined with 1 tbsp of water to thin it out 

Kosher or sea salt and pepper to taste (you can also add any herbs you like to this salad, I like it with some fresh parsley or mint) 


Heat a large stock (soup) pot of water to a boil. Place the snow peas in the pot and blanch them for 30 seconds, then strain them in a colander (strainer) and place them into a bowl of cold water to stop the cooking process and help retain their vibrant green colour. 

 In a large mixing bowl add all of the other ingredients and mix well to combine. Add in the chilled snow peas and season to taste. 

 Place the bowl in the fridge and chill for at least 2 hours or over night before serving this cole slaw. It will keep for 3 days, well covered, in the fridge. 

 Serves 5-6 as a side dish


----------



## Constance (Jan 8, 2006)

I love snow peas! They taste best nibbled raw out of the garden, but what I usually do with the store-bought ones is blanch briefly, shock, then refrigerate to toss in salads or eat with a vegie dip. 
They are also delicious braised in chicken broth with tiny new potatoes, garlic, leeks and a pat of butter. Put the snowpeas in when the potatoes are almost tender.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2006)

whenever i hit the asian market by my home, i pick up some snow peas for a stir fry. with bell pepper strips, broccoli florets, diced bok choy, carrots, celery, scallions, sliced water chestnuts, and either chicken or shrimp.

another favorite way, besides raw from the vine, or in salads, is sauteed over medium-low heat with a ton of garlic in evoo, then splashed with a little lemon juice.


----------



## Chatwon (Jan 9, 2006)

chefgirlardee said:
			
		

> Anyone with ideas on cooking snow peas?


My preference is to enjoy them raw, as a snack food or in salads, etc.
However, when stir-fried in a little olive oil, they will go with any meal as a side dish.
Just my opinion of course.


----------



## mish (Jan 9, 2006)

I like 'em in a stir fry with shrimp, garlic, ginger, lite soy sauce, some toasted sesame seeds... anything you can think of to add to a stir-fry -- mushrooms, baby corn, or sesame beef or chicken.

Stuffed snow peas - mix a little milk into cream cheese mixture, add a little worcestershire, crab - or whatever dip-like recipe you like.  Cut thru the top of the shell bout 1/4" from edges to look like a little boat, pipe or spoon filling into peas.  Chill and serve as an appy.


----------



## afreet (Jan 9, 2006)

I do mine in stir-fry also! except I use their cousin, sugar snap peas. I also put in cubed chicken, habanero peppers, cashews, purple onion, and a dash each of soy sauce, honey, and caribbean jerk seasoning. If I have them at hand, I like to also toss in squash or zucchini. Then I spoon it over rice.


----------



## chefgirlardee (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for all of your suggestions!  They're much appreciated.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 9, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Stuffed snow peas - mix a little milk into cream cheese mixture, add a little worcestershire, crab - or whatever dip-like recipe you like. Cut thru the top of the shell bout 1/4" from edges to look like a little boat, pipe or spoon filling into peas. Chill and serve as an appy.


 
yep, yep, yep.  Had 'em this way and they are quite yummy.  Definitely use some crabmeat.


----------



## Constance (Jan 9, 2006)

My goodness, that's a lot of trouble! 
I'm sure they are beautiful, but I think I'll just make the crab dip, and use the snow peas as a dipper. Thanks for the good idea.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2006)

afreet said:
			
		

> I do mine in stir-fry also! except I use their cousin, sugar snap peas..


 
sugar snaps never make it into my house; be it from the garden or from the store. fresh and dewy, picked on an early may morning, it's like green candy.


----------

